# Bubbles Had A Makeover



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

I have been working on grooming Bubbles (name soon to be changed). I wanted to share a couple of photos that I took with my cell phone. They aren't the best quality, but she is constantly on the move checking things out.  So let me see if I can get this picture thing to work...


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Becky she looks so CUTE!!! She is on the road to off the charts cuteness I can tell! She really does have the most beautiful face. How is she settling in with you guys?


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

StevieB said:


> Becky she looks so CUTE!!! She is on the road to off the charts cuteness I can tell! She really does have the most beautiful face. How is she settling in with you guys?


Thank you Celeta. I am honestly amazed at how well it has gone. :aktion033:

The breeder had said that she can be a little bossy and so can Sophie, so I was a little concerned that they would take a while to adjust. They are still feeling each other out a little bit, but everything is going great. I am really impressed with how confident she is and how quickly she has gotten used to the routine. 

The biggest issue so far is that she doesn't want to be outside when it's cold. She wasn't trained to potty pads, so we are working on it. 

She is so funny...she isn't a very big eater at meal time, but she sure loves her Stella and Chewy's. I have been crumbling a little and adding it to her food to try to entice her to eat, but she can find it and pick it out.


----------



## kweldon (May 1, 2013)

She's adorable.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub::wub:Becky she is precious:wub: I love her BIG eyes:wub: she is a beauty:wub::wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

She's so cute!


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

What a sweetheart!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

She is just darling!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww she's so cute!!


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

So cuuuute!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What an adorable little girl! :wub: 
She has a super sweet look to her.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Such a little beauty! :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

You did a great job! She looks so cute...I love her big eyes!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

She is so pretty! 

She reminds me a little of Milo  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

She is just adorable. So glad it's working out so well.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I love her face  she is already blossoming into full-blown spoiled pet status (in all the good ways, of course!). Keep taking pics and posting! Her hair already looks better with your grooming- great job


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

She is a little beauty. She sounds like she has a wonderful personality. Congrats!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

She has such a sweet face. She looks great!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Cutie Pie!!!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Looking so sweet!! Let us know what you are changing her name too! She certainly has landed a loving beautiful home!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What sweet eyes she has! I am happy she is settling in so quickly. 
I think the other dogs will make her more of a competitive eater w/time.


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

what a cute girl!!! Whats her new name gonna be?


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you for the sweet comments. We have narrowed her name down to a couple of choices...my daughter loves the name Kenzie, my husband likes Kadie and I like those along with Hailey, Kylie, Kaylie, Karlie, Lacie, Macie. Ugh, what do you guys think she looks like?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats on Bubbles soon to be ???. :wub: She's looking a bit unsettled yet but I'm sure within a few more weeks she'll be much more at home. It's a huge change and adjustment for her. She'll be back to her champion beauty in no time. Having babies is hard on a momma. But you can see her beauty even with some staining and short hair.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't think she looks like a Kenzie I love Kadie and Kylie--- and she really looks like a beautiful Kylie to me! Can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Cutie Patootie said:


> Thank you for the sweet comments. We have narrowed her name down to a couple of choices...my daughter loves the name Kenzie, my husband likes Kadie and I like those along with Hailey, Kylie, Kaylie, Karlie, Lacie, Macie. Ugh, what do you guys think she looks like?


I vote for Kaylie or Kylie


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Congrats on Bubbles soon to be ???. :wub: She's looking a bit unsettled yet but I'm sure within a few more weeks she'll be much more at home. It's a huge change and adjustment for her. She'll be back to her champion beauty in no time. Having babies is hard on a momma. But you can see her beauty even with some staining and short hair.


Thanks Crystal! She is getting more and more relaxed every day. She really is a confident little girl and I am so proud of her. I can't imagine what she's thinking at this point. Her life as she knew it for 3 years has been turned upside down, but she is being spoiled rotten here and she is very quickly getting used to our routine.  

Speaking about the staining, her hair on her face is still staying very wet. I have been very careful to try to keep the hair away from her eyes. I am wiping it down with a damp cloth and drying it. What else should I do to reduce the dampness? Sophie's eyes don't water this much, so I'm not sure what else to do?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Cutie Patootie said:


> Thanks Crystal! She is getting more and more relaxed every day. She really is a confident little girl and I am so proud of her. I can't imagine what she's thinking at this point. Her life as she knew it for 3 years has been turned upside down, but she is being spoiled rotten here and she is very quickly getting used to our routine.
> 
> Speaking about the staining, her hair on her face is still staying very wet. I have been very careful to try to keep the hair away from her eyes. I am wiping it down with a damp cloth and drying it. What else should I do to reduce the dampness? Sophie's eyes don't water this much, so I'm not sure what else to do?


You may want to ask Heidi if she had trouble with keeping her face dry as well. It could be that her body has been through quite an ordeal and hormones all over the place with recently having a litter of puppies and then her spay. And then on top of that, transitioning to a new home. If Heidi never had trouble with tearing before, I'm betting once she's had a chance to fully build her immune system back up and hormones have leveled out, she'll be back to her normal self. Since you know she's had quite a bit of stress on her body, you may want to incorporate some organic, cold pressed virgin coconut oil into her diet. As well as add a good fish oil supplement. If she was eating a food that contained grains prior to coming to you, I would for sure start her on a good plant based, dairy free probiotic. And if you have access to some raw goats milk, like Answers, I would give her that as well to help gently boost her immune system without overstimulating it.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> You may want to ask Heidi if she had trouble with keeping her face dry as well. It could be that her body has been through quite an ordeal and hormones all over the place with recently having a litter of puppies and then her spay. And then on top of that, transitioning to a new home. If Heidi never had trouble with tearing before, I'm betting once she's had a chance to fully build her immune system back up and hormones have leveled out, she'll be back to her normal self. Since you know she's had quite a bit of stress on her body, you may want to incorporate some organic, cold pressed virgin coconut oil into her diet. As well as add a good fish oil supplement. If she was eating a food that contained grains prior to coming to you, I would for sure start her on a good plant based, dairy free probiotic. And if you have access to some raw goats milk, like Answers, I would give her that as well to help gently boost her immune system without overstimulating it.



:goodpost:

If you don't see some positive results in a couple of weeks, maybe some tylosin could help. I am not sure what food you have her on? It is hard to make too many changes at once as then you don't know what is working and what is not. But if you can gradually get her on a good diet... i.e.: Stella and Chewy I bet you would see the staining resolved quickly- If there is a bacteria going on that is causing the watery eyes, the tylosin surely will help. It is a very safe antibiotic.

Name yet???


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks ladies, great information. I had no idea that hormones could have an impact on the tearing issues. She had a wet face the first time that I went to meet her as well. I will message Heidi and ask her if this has been going on for very long.

As for the food that she is getting, Heidi was feeding her Royal Canin Puppy Chicken. I bought the smallest bag I could get so that I could transition her without her having digestive issues. Heidi uses the Stella and Chewys are a treat, so I have been giving her those for positive reinforcement. She didn't want to eat much at first, so I started putting 1/4 Stella and Chewys in her food and then getting the food wet. She is eating much better now.

Do you guys buy your coconut oil online or local? I used to use Grizzly Salmon Oil years ago for my goldens. Do you recommend it or something else for fish oil?

Marisa suggested Collyrium eye rinse on another post, so I was going to purchase some of that as well.

How long do I need to wait before I can give her a bath after a spay? Heidi said her boyfriend though the vet said 3 weeks, but that seems like a long time to me. It will be two weeks on Tuesday since she was spayed. She desperately needs to be groomed and have her hair evened out and it is making me crazy because I want to fix it. 

No name yet Carol, but I am determined that today is the day to make a decision.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

As for the food that she is getting, Heidi was feeding her Royal Canin Puppy Chicken--

No name yet Carol, but I am determined that today is the day to make a decision.[/QUOTE]

She must have had her on the puppy food because of the nursing? Puppy food has more calcium in it so to be honest... maybe some of her tear staining etc. is due to the Royal Canine... keep encouraging the Stella and Chewy and do a slow transition to it if you can. I think if you go to Stella and Chewy'a site they tell you exactly how to transition over. 

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Chardy said:


> As for the food that she is getting, Heidi was feeding her Royal Canin Puppy Chicken--
> 
> No name yet Carol, but I am determined that today is the day to make a decision.


She must have had her on the puppy food because of the nursing? Puppy food has more calcium in it so to be honest... maybe some of her tear staining etc. is due to the Royal Canine... keep encouraging the Stella and Chewy and do a slow transition to it if you can. I think if you go to Stella and Chewy'a site they tell you exactly how to transition over. 

Keep us posted!!![/QUOTE]

I am guessing that's why, but I'm not completely sure. I will try to get her transitioned over to the Stella and Chewys and see how that goes. Thanks for the info, I will go check out their site now.


----------



## haynesp (Nov 7, 2013)

She is a cutie! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

